# Some Light Wheelin in the Nevada Desert



## Husky Man (Aug 29, 2021)

I’m on temporary duty in Reno for a couple weeks, and have the weekend off, so the Wife and I did a little sightseeing in the Desert

We didn’t get too extreme, it is my daily driver, and I haven’t gotten any Lift on it yet, so there isn’t much clearance for wild stuff with the 35’s on it 

I usually play in the Snow, so the Desert was a real change of scenery 




















Doug


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 1, 2021)

Looks like a nice ride for a 4x4. Is your Wrangler a JK or a JL? The closest competetion to a Jeep Wrangler is a Toyota 4Runner.


----------



## Husky Man (Oct 1, 2021)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Looks like a nice ride for a 4x4. Is your Wrangler a JK or a JL? The closest competetion to a Jeep Wrangler is a Toyota 4Runner.


2021 JL, with the 3.0 liter Turbo Diesel, 8 speed automatic, which is the only option with the diesel. The diesel is also only offered in the Unlimited (4Door) and the Gladiator (JT)

I bought it a week before Christmas 2020, and have about 23,000 miles on it, and have been Very Happy with the performance and mileage I have gotten from it

Doug


----------



## Blue Oaks (Oct 1, 2021)

Head up to Moon Rocks if you have time. Always a good time.









Moon Rocks Nevada | OHV Area | Travel Nevada


Moon Rock Nevada, a popular recreation site near Palomino Valley north of Sparks, includes 31.25 square miles of land set as an open off-highway vehicle OHV area. Moon Rocks is a large open area with a variety of trails, roads, and camping areas in a high-desert setting.




travelnevada.com


----------



## Husky Man (Oct 1, 2021)

Blue Oaks said:


> Head up to Moon Rocks if you have time. Always a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You for the suggestion, I will keep it in mind, if/when I get sent back.

Reno isn’t a frequent assignment for me, but one that I have done several times in the past, and the customer seems to like me. A friend and coworker is there right now, it may have been me again, but last Saturday the Wife and I tested positive for Covid, I haven’t had any symptoms, but my Wife is finally home after spending 3 days and nights in the hospital, she is still on an oxygen concentrator, and probably will be for at least a couple months 

Doug


----------



## Blue Oaks (Oct 1, 2021)

Husky Man said:


> Thank You for the suggestion, I will keep it in mind, if/when I get sent back.
> 
> Reno isn’t a frequent assignment for me, but one that I have done several times in the past, and the customer seems to like me. A friend and coworker is there right now, it may have been me again, but last Saturday the Wife and I tested positive for Covid, I haven’t had any symptoms, but my Wife is finally home after spending 3 days and nights in the hospital, she is still on an oxygen concentrator, and probably will be for at least a couple months
> 
> Doug



Dang, sorry to hear about your wife. I hope she makes a complete recovery.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 2, 2021)

Husky Man said:


> Thank You for the suggestion, I will keep it in mind, if/when I get sent back.
> 
> Reno isn’t a frequent assignment for me, but one that I have done several times in the past, and the customer seems to like me. A friend and coworker is there right now, it may have been me again, but last Saturday the Wife and I tested positive for Covid, I haven’t had any symptoms, but my Wife is finally home after spending 3 days and nights in the hospital, she is still on an oxygen concentrator, and probably will be for at least a couple months
> 
> Doug



Sorry to hear about your wife suffering long term covid effects. You ought to post about it in one of the Covid threads where the majority seem to believe it's nothing more than a common cold.

At Grady hospital here in Atlanta 95% of the covid-19 patients admitted are non vaccinated.

Wishing you guys the best of luck!


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Oct 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Husky Man (Oct 3, 2021)

Del, I Appreciate your Well Wishes 

My/our experiences with Covid haven’t changed my thoughts on the Virus or the “Vaccines”*, I have never denied that some people are getting Sick, and Some are even Dying, I don’t believe the overinflated numbers, and I don’t Trust these Poisons they are calling “Vaccines”*.

This whole situation has been so Politicized that it should be considered Criminal IMO

My Wife is using an Oxygen Concentrator, and likely will be for possibly 3 months, she was never on a Ventilator, which for those that don’t know the difference, is a very different machine, which would be used in a more more serious case. My Wife is not bed ridden, and the oxygen tube on her concentrator are a bit over 50’ long, so with it centrally located, she can reach pretty much anywhere in the house. Our home is a two story, with the bedrooms upstairs, we Hope for this to be our forever home, and long term plans include a Master Bedroom on the main floor, she is really wishing that we had already had that done. A full flight of stairs really takes it out of her, and she has to bump the oxygen concentrator from 2 ltrs/minute to 3 going up the stairs, then in a couple minutes has me reset the machine back to 2.

Myself, I seriously wonder if I didn’t get a false positive, I have never had a fever, no loss of taste or smell, no sore throat, and only a minor and occasional cough, my oxygen levels have stayed 95 and above, it is hard to understand how two people living in the same home can be affected so differently, especially seeing that according to all reason, I should have been the one to have suffered more serious symptoms. We both need to lose some weight, the Wife is 53, I am 56, but I have High Blood Pressure and Type 2 Diabetes, my Wife has neither, and as a truck driver, my work has me traveling, and potentially exposed more than my Wife.

Logic would suggest that I would be the more likely of us to get, and suffer a more severe case, but that has not been the reality for us


Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Oct 3, 2021)

Blue Oaks and Sandy, Thank You also for your Well Wishes, her prognosis is good, it just may be a several months before she is back up to par.

We have had Family dropping off groceries and other things on the porch, and a lot of electronic support, one of the hardest things to deal with is the Boredom, we hadn’t watched a lot of TV, especially daytime TV, we haven’t missed much it seems 

Thank You again,
Doug


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 4, 2021)

Husky Man said:


> I’m on temporary duty in Reno for a couple weeks, and have the weekend off, so the Wife and I did a little sightseeing in the Desert
> 
> We didn’t get too extreme, it is my daily driver, and I haven’t gotten any Lift on it yet, so there isn’t much clearance for wild stuff with the 35’s on it
> 
> ...


Looks like perfect terrain for A-Trac.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 4, 2021)

Husky Man said:


> 2021 JL, with the 3.0 liter Turbo Diesel, 8 speed automatic, which is the only option with the diesel. The diesel is also only offered in the Unlimited (4Door) and the Gladiator (JT)
> 
> I bought it a week before Christmas 2020, and have about 23,000 miles on it, and have been Very Happy with the performance and mileage I have gotten from it
> 
> Doug


Lots of low RPM torque while traveling at a slow speed is perfect for 4 wheeling.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 4, 2021)

Husky Man said:


> Thank You for the suggestion, I will keep it in mind, if/when I get sent back.
> 
> Reno isn’t a frequent assignment for me, but one that I have done several times in the past, and the customer seems to like me. A friend and coworker is there right now, it may have been me again, but last Saturday the Wife and I tested positive for Covid, I haven’t had any symptoms, but my Wife is finally home after spending 3 days and nights in the hospital, she is still on an oxygen concentrator, and probably will be for at least a couple months
> 
> Doug


Prayers and blessings for a rapid recovery.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 5, 2021)

Blue Oaks said:


> Head up to Moon Rocks if you have time. Always a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 5, 2021)

Blue Oaks said:


> Head up to Moon Rocks if you have time. Always a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son did dirt bike riding at Moon Rocks. He also caught fish at Pyramid Lake.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Oct 5, 2021)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> My son did dirt bike riding at Moon Rocks. He also caught fish at Pyramid Lake.



It's a great place to ride dirt bikes or go wheelin'. I took this picture of my desert buggy Mad Max there.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Oct 5, 2021)

Another pic I took while there.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Oct 5, 2021)

.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Oct 5, 2021)

It wasn't mine. I was just there having a beer watching the show. They got it out. There's lots of people there every day with quite capable rigs.


----------

